# εννοούσε σώνει..



## artificialred

Όταν έβλεπε μέλισσες, έννοούσε σώνει καί καλά να τις κυνηγά. What does this sentence mean?


----------



## aggelikimixelaki

when he saw bees, he wanted to chase them no matter what


----------



## artificialred

Now it makes sense in the context. Ευχαριστό πολύ!


----------



## Andrious

You can also find the expression "σώνει και καλά" as "σώνει και ντε". They have the exact same meaning.


----------



## artificialred

So the expression "σώνει και καλά" means "no matter what"? I made the mistake to translate the sentence word for word. 
Frankly, I'm still a bit confused with the the verb εννοώ. If it means "signify", in the sentence above it would mean: 
he meant no matter what... Or that is too stark translation?


----------



## velisarius

"He would insist on chasing them."  'Εννοούσε' in the sense of 'ήθελε' or 'επέμενε'. 'Σώνει και καλά' suggests here that the action is surprising or inappropriate.


----------



## artificialred

I'll need more reading for nuances like that. Thanks, to both of you.


----------



## cougr

Andrious said:


> You can also find the expression "σώνει και καλά" as "σώνει και ντε". They have the exact same meaning.



We may as well include the synonymous expression "ντε και καλά" and also mention that it often occurs that these phrases are expressed in the reverse word order. Eg. "καλά και σώνει", "ντε και σώνει", "καλά και ντε".


----------



## Andrious

cougr said:


> also mention that it often occurs that these phrases are expressed in the reverse word order. Eg. "καλά και σώνει", "ντε και σώνει", "καλά και ντε".



 To be honest, I've never heard these 3 expressed reversely. I've only seen/heard them as "σώνει και καλά", "σώνει και ντε", "ντε και καλά".


----------



## cougr

You'd be surprised Andrious at how often the "reverse forms" are used. _Καλά και σώνει _even gets a listing in Triantafyllides.


----------

